# Bpc 157 after knee surgery



## Ogre (Nov 19, 2014)

Im going to have surgery on my knee. have a large tear on my of medial meniscus and a large degenerative cyst with some bursitis.I plan to have the surgery in the next 2 weeks.Then plan to use the bpc 157 to help with healing.I thought Id keep it simple 1mg per day of clinical grade bpc for 50 days.Im going to keep a log for others.I have been curious about this compound.Lets see if it helps.Forgot to mention a team doctor from the Kansas City Royals will be doing the surgery Im hoping this will improve the outcome.If anyone has some thoughts on different dosing let me know.


----------

